

“Unquestionable greed”: The startup CEO who stole $765k from his friends - MattRogish
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2015/04/unquestionable-greed-the-startup-ceo-who-stole-765k-from-his-friends/2/

======
dsiegel2275
"A sausage lunch spot in downtown San Francisco called Showdogs apparently
determined its busiest hour (between 12pm and 1pm) by using Motionloft
sensors."

They really needed Motionloft sensors to tell them that the busiest time for a
downtown lunch spot would be Noon???

~~~
elcct
American Science

